# IPAD / livebox2



## tomak (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai ramené un ipad des us la semaine derniere, connexion sans souci avec ma livebox orange. Mais celle-ci m'a laché hier, je suis allé en boutique échanger ma livebox, on m'a fourni la livebox 2.
J'ai reconnecte mon MBP en wifi, impeccable

Et là, problème, impossible de connecter l'ipad en wifi. 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée??

pour info, je ne suis plus en clé WEP mais en clé WPA/WPA2.

Je vous remercie


----------



## MacSedik (22 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,
Impossible comment ? WiFi marche pas (n'est pas détecté sur l'iPad) ou la clé ne marche pas ? tu peut repasser en WEP? 

cordialement!


----------



## alexamo (4 Mai 2010)

Salut, 
Perso, je n'ai pas eu de problème avec ma livebox 2 pour me connecter en wifi. Tu devrais essayer d'enlever l'option easy  qui ne sert à rien. Ça aidera peut être.  
Sinon, j'ai pas mal de soucis avec Youtube. Et particulièrement avec les vidéos HD qui ne chargent pas...

Toi qui a une livebox 2, peux tu essayer des vidéos pour voir si pua fonctionne correctement? Si tu as réussi à brancher ton iPad en wifi bien sur.


----------

